
Oragono – A modern IRC server written in Go with IRCv3 support - modinfo
https://github.com/oragono/oragono
======
LinuxBender
This looks very interesting. As someone who ran UnrealIRCD for ages, I like
the simplicity around the configuration of Oragono. Has any load testing or
third party security audits been performed yet? Looking through the open
issues, it appears this is well maintained, that is a big plus. As this has
chanserv/nickserv built in, how does it deal with network splits? I assume
better than using anope.

